# How many chickens do you have?



## tonimceach

Just curious to know how many and what kind... As I am totally addicted! I have 42 :/ and am wanting to expand my coop area to get more. I have production reds, silkies, ee, and a few others... Broilers I think, a pretty black and blue one... And them a dark brown and black spotted one...


----------



## tonimceach

These are some of my chickens.


----------



## Reinerchick

tonimceach said:


> These are some of my chickens.


I have 7, but am going to get 15


----------



## rob

I only have three. Im happy with that many.


----------



## sideways

I have 11 at the moment and only 1 lays every other day and it's a silkie egg!


----------



## Britt0623

I have 6 hens: 3 red stars, 2 white leghorns, and 1 black star


----------



## 7chicks

Nine spoiled brats and 2 quirky ducks. 2 RIR, 1 Australorp, 1 Australorp/White Leghorn, 3 Barred Rock, 1 Ameraucana, 1 Sebright sassy banty, 2 Pekin ducks.


----------



## Apyl

We are now down to 32 chickens, 9 ducks, 2 geese and 1 turkey  We've just had a very bad few days .


----------



## tonimceach

Apyl said:


> We are now down to 32 chickens, 9 ducks, 2 geese and 1 turkey  We've just had a very bad few days .


I am sorry! It is always tough to loose our feathered friends.


----------



## GenFoe

Currently 17 but we have at least 5 that are going, we won't be keeping roosters. 

5 barred rocks but one is a roo
4 columbian rock cross one roo
2 production reds
4 dark brahmas unfortunately only one is a girl! 
2 silkies no clue as to their gender. 

So we may have 12 or 10 depending on the silkies, or less if anyone else pops up as a rooster!


----------



## Lissa

I have 5 but want more!!! 1 silkie, 1 RIR, 1 Java, 1 Polish and 1 EE....


----------



## rena88651

6!


But I'd take more in a hot second if I had a bigger coop.


----------



## Loopychicklady

I have 5 currently  they are Warrens or "hybrids" mainly used for battery, off not mine lol.

Getting 5 day old orpingtons on Saturday too as a side project


----------



## Amysaviary

Have 7, 2 barred rocks and 5 sex linked reds. Had 2 other small bantams but the neighbor's dog got them. We also have 2 wild mallard ducks That call r yard home, 1 male 1 female and she is on eggs in r yard. Just yesterday got a little duckling think it is a pekin but not sure, all yellow with orange bill and feet.


----------



## kaufranc

We have a variety of 33 adult chickens, 30 baby chicks, 4 adult guinea hens, 4 guinea keets, 3 adult Pekin ducks, 4 ducklings and we have a few Silkie eggs in the incubator! Yup, addicted!


----------



## GratefulGirl

I have 12 peepers delivered today from Ideal Poultry. Hoping they all turn out to be hens as I am not ready for roosters! I have 2 Ideal 236, 2 Buff Orpington, 2 Americauna, 2 Silver Lace Wyandottes, 2 Dominique, 2 RIR.


----------



## expertnewbie

16 in all! 7 silkies. 4 RIR. 2 BO. 3 silver laced cochins.


----------



## Nm156

Fifty four ..
4 BR
5 Dom
3 BO
10 Hatchery reds
2 SLW
4 EE
4 BSL
7 ISA Brown
1 ISA Amber link
1 WL
1 Light Brahma
5 mixed breeds
1 Buckeye roo
1 BSL roo
1 SLW roo
3 mixed roos
1 Buck Orpington roo


----------



## aapholz

8; 2 production reds and 6 Easter eggers. Getting two barred rocks in a couple weeks. Looking to add Marans and Orpingtons later on.


----------



## seminole wind

30

10 silkies
4 speckled Sussex
1 BO
2 Crevecoeur
5 Polish
2 Houdans
3JG's blue
2 JG crosses blue
1 Production red (?)


----------



## chickenqueen

I have 35-cochins,brahmas,EE's,wyandottes,cochin/ee mixes(my favorite),1 orp and 1 red hen.


----------



## crabapple

We have 40 chickens, 6 months to 2 years.
10 guinea fowl, 9 turkey.


----------



## Kimyey

We have 22 chickens  mixed breeds


----------



## nannypattyrn

24 hen and 1 roo all mixed breeds.


----------



## Greencastle

6, 1 Marans Cuckoo Rooster, 5 Marans hens just started laying yesterday.


----------



## dawg53

4 Barred Rocks, 2 Black Stars.


----------



## ChickenCrazy01

12! If anyone is curious on the breeds & genders.. it's in my signature


----------



## Fire-Man

About 220 right now---just a few breeds, Down from 1232 a year ago and 27 different breeds---2 many to name. 67 chicken pens. Many incubators and 19 heated brooders. Just did My first attempt at incubating/hatching peachicks(india blue eggs from a friend)----100% hatch----only 3 eggs and all 3 hatched---LOL


----------



## seminole wind

How could you have so many chickens at one time? Is your last name Purdue?


----------



## Fire-Man

seminolewind said:


> How could you have so many chickens at one time? Is your last name Purdue?


LOL, long story made short here----2 to 3 years ago I was a active Auction attender---2 or 3 a week most weeks-----not a Chicken Auction----Just the type stuff you would sell at a yardsale. We heard of a Auction a little over a hour away and went. After the Misc Auction they took a few minute break and said they were going to start the chicken Auction-----I ask the wife if she wanted to stay a little while and check out the chicken Auction-----Man I got hooked-----there was maran eggs(never heard of) selling for over $20 per dozen-----pretty just started pullets were selling for$15 to $22 each. Just Hatched chicks----different breeds were $2 to $7 each. I was HOOKED----LOL. On the way home I told the Wife I have always wanted to hatch and sell chicks/chickens as a hobby----she said you should do it. In the next few months I went from 30 chickens---2 breeds and one coop to 67 chicken yards with some form of coop in each with 27 different breeds. I hatched a few of those Maran eggs as well as others in my Styrofoam incubator and I bought several more Styrofoam----some times I would have 4 or 5 of those going at one time. I kept some chicks and all the rest were either sold local on craigslist or taken to this Auction we went to EVERY Week. I built a cabinet incubator and a cabinet hatcher, later I kept finding a GQF or Dickeys or home-made cabinet---some I sold some I kept. I have had as many as 949 eggs in the incubators at my peak. In a little over a year I had hatched almost 6000 chicks---sold most kept some. My Goal was to sell 50 pullets at point of lay per week. I liked a few weeks reaching those numbers, BAM I get a e-mail about the Bird Flu scare----my e-mail from Clemson said it is not going to be If we get it here in our state---its just a question of when we get it. I said I am not going to set here with all these chickens---to see WHEN. I started hauling my chickens to the Auction each week in big numbers. The Auction House owner called me in a private meeting and asked what was going on---I told him----he laughed and said we would be ok. I sold 750 chickens in 4 weeks, he called me to the side the 4th week and showed me papers where all the Auctions for chickens in NC were having to close. I am in SC----he said---he would have to close because SC will probably follow shortly and his lease was due now to be renewed and he could not afford to pay the rent out of his pocket for a year if he was closed down----I sold 2 more hundred(950 total) before he closed the doors 3 weeks later on the Auction house I Loved and attended weekly. My dream was cut short. Then the next closest Auction (2 hrs away) we attended for the first time closed the next week. Then some months later Some of the workers that worked at the original auction said they were re-opening that Auction at a New location soon. I said OK I will hatch some more chicks and be ready---I put 236 eggs in the hatcher and 233 hatched----kept waiting for them to let us know when they were reopening-----they kept saying we have not found a place yet9have never reopened). I sold some of the last hatch and decided to grow out the rest-----Here I am----growing out close 200 with the rest layers--I do sell a few dozen eggs per week. I have travel to another Auction over 2 hrs away twice and sold a couple hundred there---which is where I will take most of these I have growing out. So "Perdue" has to shut down---LOL.


----------



## chickenqueen

WOW!!!How do you care for so many?When I have 2 or more pens to care for I work hard to get all chickens back to the main coop.Just gave away 2 young roosters I had sequestered,this years babies are back in the main coop and a strange hen showed up this morning.Also had to cull my white Cochin yesterday.I had 35 birds,lost 3 yesterday but gained 1 today,a BO.The hen probably came from next door and if she's like the other who moved in earlier this year,she'll probably stay,too.Their living conditions are poor-too many chickens in a very small place,I think my waterbed is bigger than their pen and I'm not joking here.Anyway,I'm down to 32/33 birds.


----------



## seminole wind

Wow, Fire-man, that's a long short story. At least there's somewhere you can take them-a lot of them. With the way you're buying and selling, maybe you should put your efforts into a Heritage breed and eventually become "the man" to go to for a certain type of chicken, like a Barred Rock or a Pencil Barred rock. 

It's a good thing you got your numbers down. I can't imagine the work involved in caring for so many chicks/chickens.


----------



## dawg53

Wow Fire-Man, I dont know how you do it or have time for anything else? The most I've ever owned was about 25 chickens. I recognized how easy it was to get addicted and forced myself to downsize. Then when I moved from Georgia to Florida 4 years ago, I found that I was even more comfortable with only 5 or 6 chickens. Our city only allows 5 hens anyway, better than nothing lol.
How many roosters do you have? I miss having a roo.


----------



## Fire-Man

Keep in mind, when you have 27 different breeds----there is NO community pen---can not allow them to mingle for even a minute if you want true fertile eggs---which I sold some of those. The 67 chicken pens was not as hard as having 19 heated brooders loaded with chicks---to feed, water, tend, check and clean daily--then controlling each brooder temp, moving the ready ones to ground pens. Collecting eggs was not simple either---I had to collect eggs from each pen, mark the pen number and the date and breed on each egg before going to the next. Then the eggs had to be properly stored, turned etc waiting for the next set in the incubator(once each week) or packing them up to sell some hatching eggs. I also was selling 7 to 8 dozen eating eggs per day---they had to be clean and put in cartons---My Wife helped with that. At my peak It was taking about 5 hrs per day some of that was grinding/mixing the feed. I was buying around 1000lb of feed a week. The feed place would stack it on a pallet and set it in the back of my truck. I used a front end loader to unload and set it in a enclosed trailer I bought just to store the feed---less handling/back work. Other than the wife cleaning/packing eating eggs---I did it all myself.

I raise some hogs and a I have a 20 hole rabbitery. I raise rabbits for sell as well as meat. We process all of our hog and rabbit meat including making link sausage. You ever eat Linked rabbit sausage----It is great.
I will try posting my first pic on here.
This is a pic of what I used to collect my eggs every day and a over view of about 1/2 of my main chicken pens.


----------



## Fire-Man

A couple pics of the center road I drive my golf cart down to keep from walking so much and My Baby that is older now that watches over things when I am not there----My pens are about 1/2 mile away from my home next to a swamp----no houses close. Most all my pens are made using used chainlink dog kennel panels and all have bird netting across the top.


----------



## Fire-Man

This is where all my chickens started at----because of problems---I stopped bringing chickens to my farm---I only hatched eggs from other good breeders to get the new breeds.

I built the white ones from a lot of things I had laying around and had to buy a few things.

Later I needed another cabinet or two and I ran across these----The red one is a older Dickeys I got for $50---I added the new electronic control you see on the side, the unfinished one I got for $40 with 4 automatic turners in it. I bought these 2 and a GQF(not pictured) from that Auction I attended weekly.


----------



## dawg53

Nice set ups Fire-Man. I used to raise hogs many years ago, never raised rabbits though.


----------



## Fire-Man

dawg53 said:


> Nice set ups Fire-Man. I used to raise hogs many years ago, never raised rabbits though.


 I only raise a few hogs---maybe a litter a year--- rabbits I have raised 100's and 100's. Rabbit meat can be used any where chicken can be---even fried. Most of my Family(big family get togetherers) prefers me to bring "rabbit bog" instead of chicken. My first batch of rabbit sausage was talked about a lot. That was some Good "Stuff".


----------



## robin416

Remember when we talked about chicken addiction? Well, I think we just found the King of that addiction.


----------



## seminole wind

Yes you are deemed the Chicken King! Oh My Lord! I have never seen anything like you've set up. Your pictures are beautiful, even the sausage. 

Do you get any predators?


----------



## chickenqueen

I was intimidated just looking at your set-up.How do you do it,do you have help?It looks like it would take a couple of days to feed,water and clean all those cages.My hat's off to you!


----------



## Fire-Man

seminolewind said:


> Do you get any predators?


 Thanks, I have lost about 20 chickens in the last 15 to 20 years to predators, dogs, bobcats and a ****/possum. I been lucky in the last 2/3 years with sometimes over 1000 to have not lost a one to a predator. With this swamp as close as 30ft from some of the pens and 75ft from the 2 lines in the other picture---I feel I been real lucky-----that swamp goes to the river and even had a alligator come through a few years back----maybe more that I have not seen. The chicken pens are right behind where I am standing to take this pic.


----------



## Fire-Man

chickenqueen said:


> I was intimidated just looking at your set-up.How do you do it,do you have help?It looks like it would take a couple of days to feed,water and clean all those cages.My hat's off to you!


Thanks, but keep in mind the pic of those 2 lines of pens---32--- is less than half of my total 67 pens. When I say pens---I am talking about pens big enough to keep several chickens up to some pens are big enough to keep 100 or more. I have a lot of chicken tractors I call pens. I do my chickens By Myself----I built all my pens by myself, I feed, water, clean, hatch, brood, collect eggs, grind and mix feed, etc, etc, etc all by myself---Its My hobby---LOL. I will post a few of my chicken tractors and round pens.


----------



## seminole wind

OMG!!! I just can't get over your pictures. I've never seen anything like it. That must be an all day job to do chores every day. That swamp is beautiful too. It looks like a lot of hard work to me. I would rather look at your pictures.


----------



## ChickenCrazy01

It does look like a lot of hard work! I give you a lot of credit for doing all of that!! Boy.. and I think my animals are a lot of work!


----------



## chickenqueen

Love the picture of the swamp!If I ever leave Ohio I'm going to the swamps,they have been "calling" to me for about 10 years,don't know why,but I feel it deep inside. How many hours a day does it take you to do all of your chicken chores?


----------



## Fire-Man

Thanks everyone! I have a lot of pictures, but I would not want to flood the forum with pictures---I might get kicked off and I just got started. LOL. 

Chickenqueen, I was standing on the spot when I took the swamp pic of where I planned to build my off grid cabin. I really wanted to live there, but I can understand my Wife of 8 years is scared to death of a snake and is not really interested in the off-grid life style. We have camped there in the cooler months. Before I met my wife--I bought a Woodmizer sawmill, sawed and air stacked my lumber, bought the blocks and all ready to build, but the GF I had at that time---whom was all for the off-grid life----did not work out----I had to throw her to the Curb---so to speak. Being I put the cabin on hold, I built a solar trailer with some of my solar panels so I would have electricity to run the water pump and feed barn lights, grinder etc for where My chickens are at----as already stated they are about 1/2 mile from my home now---the only electricity there is what the solar produce. 

As far as the chickens------I know I post a lot but as already stated I am down to around 200 right now----Sold some night before last----instead of 1200+. I actually have 50 chicken pens empty right now. When I had over 1200----AFTER all the pens and coops were built----it took about 4 hrs per day to do everything, that includes feeding, watering, cleaning as well as 100's of chicks in the heated brooders and young chicks that was taken off the heat---All those chicks that I kept were put in those round pens you seen in the pic-----they have 1/2" hardware cloth on them and are some what snake proof. You can loose a lot of chicks if a snake can get to them.


----------



## Fire-Man

Edited this post.


----------



## Fire-Man

Edited this post.


----------



## robin416

Well, at least she has the patience for fishing. That's something I don't possess.


----------



## esnova

23 5 australorps 2 red stars 5 rir. 5 br 5 glw and my rooster is a favorelle


----------



## hildar

47 chickens right now and 1 duck. I had to move the duck and put hoot in with duck to keep them both happy. Silky is now moved in with my 6 polish. Silky doesn't miss duck but hoot was having a fit and almost killed itself trying to get to Duck so they are now together again.

At some point tomorrow I get to move the 2 brown leghorns, and the 3 bantams to their own little coops. I need to make some more little coops. because I need to start separating breeds. I have a pair of Sussex, we couldn't figure out what they were at first and now we know what they are. We still have a pair of blacks that we don't know what they are. Been checking the breed book and I don't see anything like them. They have white tips on their wings.


----------



## Maryellen

2 silkies I just got today,6 ameracaunas, 1 bantam ee, 3 polish, 2 tetras, 3 cuckoo marans, 1 Rhode Island red, 2 legbars, 1 legbar rooster, 1 olive egger, 1 australotp, 2 rsl, 3 legbar mix cockerals, 1 welsummer, 1 barnevelder, 1 blue laced red wyandotte, 8 legbar/ee mixed pullets, 1 langshan/rhode island rooster.. Dam I'm at 40. 
The 3 baby cockerals are going to a friend in 2 weeks. I have 2 coops and a broody pen.


----------



## kgb6days

I have a total of 8. 1 EE, 1 Leghorn, 4 Black Sex Links, 2 Golden Comits. That's quite enough for me


----------



## hildar

We found out that I have a grand total of 5 OEG's the bad news is that 4 are cockerels so I only ended up with 1 white pullet. So now I am selling 3 boys. Put them on CL this morning. Jesus whom we couldn't figure out what he was, is one of the games, and so far other then the pretty brown and yellow one happens to be the friendliest one, handle him daily and he loves it. So my numbers will be going down soon for how many I own, unless if I can add parakeets in with my total lol.


----------



## Maryellen

2 ee's sold. Picking up 2 breda pullets saturday. Have 4 more pullets to sell


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> 2 ee's sold. Picking up 2 breda pullets saturday. Have 4 more pullets to sell


Hi Maryellen. How's everything going ?


----------



## Maryellen

Going good. The 3 Cockerals left the other night. I sold 2 ee's and will bring them to the poultry show sat morning, and pick up my 2 breda pullets. I have 4 more pullets to sell


----------



## Maryellen

So I got 19 in one coop and 16 in the other. Way better then 40 lol


----------



## dawg53

Maryellen said:


> So I got 19 in one coop and 16 in the other. Way better then 40 lol


It certainly cuts down the work load and feed bill for sure.


----------



## Maryellen

The work load is easy due to poop boards lol.
I have a tiller that I use to till the dirt in the pen after I clean out the poop when they are locked up


----------



## Maryellen

And #19 is crowing.... little chick that was sold to me as a female is a male. I was right all along.. now to get the cockeral into a home. Grrr


----------



## seminole wind

LOL. Years ago I gave my neighbor a rooster and he got the roo a girlfriend. But the girlfriend started crowing one morning. My biggest shock was hatching 10 silkies a year ago and 7 turned out to be roos. But I had been okay with hatching out a few. I found chances are good that a few can live together peacefully. 5 do so far.


----------



## chickenqueen

I hatched out 6 and 3 were roos and I even tried hatching round eggs hoping to get more hens but it didn't work.I kept 1,he looks just like his daddy,and someone took the other 2.


----------



## Maryellen

I hatched out 22 in march more then half were roos. I had round eggs, pointy eggs, long eggs. Didn't matter lol


----------



## Maryellen

My 2 breda pullets. The woman shows them but is getting out of them as she shows other breeds.


----------



## Maryellen

I dusted them at the show and they are now in my brooder pen in quarantine


----------



## Maryellen




----------



## Maryellen




----------



## Witchgrass

A month ago, a buddy gave me two roosters that he didn't need anymore. (I didn't have any chickens prior to this). The next weekend, I added 4 hens, the following weekend, I added 8 more, this past weekend I added 5 more. Now have 21...


----------



## chickenqueen

Looks like you caught the chicken bug.There is no cure...


----------



## tjparker60

20 sweet girls!


----------



## Maryellen

Yep no cure for chicken bug lol


----------



## seminole wind

I had 30 plus 10 silkies (I don't count them as chickens). I'm down to 16 chickens (naturally) and my goal was 15. So once I hit 12, I can add a trio of something. If need be, by that time I'll have either 2 silkie roos in with the hens, or a Polish roo. The white crested black seem to be the mellow ones.


----------



## chickenqueen

I have 30 hens and 2 very happy roosters.All spoiled rotten.


----------



## tjparker60

I have 20 pullets... 7 different breeds!


----------



## seminole wind

tjparker60 said:


> I have 20 pullets... 7 different breeds!


And what are those breeds?


----------



## Witchgrass

*Brought home some more*

I saw a post on FB about a free RIR rooster. Beautiful bird, and didn't need another rooster, but I noticed in the background a Buff Bramah hen. I inquired about the hen, and the Owner mentioned that she 7 Bantam hens that she needed to re home. So I went to look. 
I ended up coming home with...
Buff Brahma Bantam hen
Black Japanese Bantam hen
Mille Fleur d'uccle Roo 
Black Cochin Bantam hen
Blue Cochin Bantam hen
Black Copper Maran
Wyandotte Bantam(?) hen
So I have 26 chickens overall now. Also, I have a dozen Maran eggs being delivered today to go in the incubator.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## robin416

And there is another one. A chicken addict. I wonder when people will talk about them the way they talk about cat ladies.

But being under the radar the only ones that know are us, other chicken people so I guess it will never happen.


----------



## aapholz

Hahaha I love being the crazy chicken lady.


----------



## seminole wind

Me too! There's a few people who post me some funny stuff about chickens on facebook.


----------



## Nm156

Lost one from my original Meyers flock 2 weeks ago. RIR 28 months old.


----------



## Maryellen

I lost my black white top polish. She was 5.


----------



## chickenqueen

aapholz said:


> Hahaha I love being the crazy chicken lady.


Me,too!I play the part well!


----------



## chickenqueen

Sorry for your losses of flock members.No matter how many times you go through this,it never gets easier.The only con of chicken keeping...


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse

I am down to 11 now. Just sold 23, 8 week olds.


----------



## seminole wind

I am down to 16 chickens and 10 silkies.


----------



## Maryellen

As of now I have 7 in one coop, 3 in the house, and 24 In the other coop.


----------



## Witchgrass

32 in the henhouse, plus one hen has 10 of her own, plus 11 in the brooder that just hatched.


----------



## Maryellen

And the 3 are sold and gone now.


----------



## Marthab53

Over 100 counting chicks more like 150 
plus right now


----------



## seminole wind

uh-oh Martha. you are addicted. don't think coming here will help you cure you, LOL


----------



## chippy99th

Right now, somewhere around 25-30. 3 adult roosters, my two teenage silkies, and two chicks, a girl & a boy. The rest are hens.

4 Buff Orpingtons. Around 5 each of Rhode Island Red, Barred Rock, and Black Australorp. Then the two silkies, and the rest are mutts with some bantam/Araucana/I think a little Silver Phoenix in them. Ok, maybe it adds up to more than 30!

The silkies and the babies are my favorites. Here's the white silkie, Sugar:


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse

We had some horrible weather recently, brought a huge freeze our way, killed off 6 of my 8 layers, I am down to 5 total.


----------



## seminole wind

chippy, sugar is such a handsome boy!

Patrick, how did these hens get so cold they die? they froze to death? was it that cold?


----------



## chickenqueen

IncubatorWarehouse said:


> We had some horrible weather recently, brought a huge freeze our way, killed off 6 of my 8 layers, I am down to 5 total.


What happened to your hens?!?!It has gotten down to subzero temps here w/ wind chills -30 or more for a few weeks at a time and in 16 yrs have NEVER lost a chicken to extreme cold.Either you did not get chickens acclimated for extreme cold or you did not take the necessary precautions to protect your hens.I lock mine up at night and I put heat lamps in the coop,it isn't warm in there but the chill is off and they are protected from the elements.On extremely cold nights,I fix them extra treats like rice w/ a little sugar and buttermilk right before roosting time.The process of digestion creates body heat,keeping them warm while they sleep.If daytime temps are 15 or colder I won't let them out.Also,in extreme cold they can suffer frostbite of the comb,waddles and feet.Chickens are not immune to weather extremes and need to be taken care of in a proper way.Sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse

seminolewind said:


> chippy, sugar is such a handsome boy!
> 
> Patrick, how did these hens get so cold they die? they froze to death? was it that cold?





chickenqueen said:


> What happened to your hens?!?!It has gotten down to subzero temps here w/ wind chills -30 or more for a few weeks at a time and in 16 yrs have NEVER lost a chicken to extreme cold.Either you did not get chickens acclimated for extreme cold or you did not take the necessary precautions to protect your hens.


I have never had issues with winters before and believe me, my girls and I were ready for our normal winter, this year Idaho got hit with a weird winter storm, a lot of snow and a lot of hard freezes too. I had my girls in the run which is attached to a fully insulated and weather proof coop. I do not use heat lamps in the coop, too many issues with that causing fires and what not. I do however use a huge heated water dish which I check and fill when needed. When I went out on this day it was after our hardest freeze of -25 and the dish had gotten so cold it froze and imploded...all my girls that died were gathered around it. I have not had a winter like this in my 33 years so I do not know if a cold snap like that could have killed them...either way, the only survivors were the 2 plumpest.

I know people like to be quick on the judgement, but trust me when I say, I was ready for our normal routine...it sucks to deal with this and I am easy to trigger about the subject.


----------



## chickenqueen

I am not judging you.I just don't understand how you lost your hens like that.Winters can be hard here in Ohio,w/ daytime temps below zero and wind chills -30 or more and have never lost a chicken.You lost several at once due to weather and I wonder why.Chickens are built to withstand cold temps and have survived for millions of years w/o human interventions.It's natural for us to wonder what went wrong and ask questions.You really should've expected that.Besides,your experience may help others,like me.I don't want to go out to the coop and find a bunch of dead chickens because of something I did or didn't do.So please believe me when I say I wasn't judging you.I was thinking about my own flock and the extreme cold,too.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse

The questions do not bother me...I am still a little sensitive about the situation I guess, my apologies. 

I wish I knew more, I wish I had an answer or more insight into what happened to them that night. They were all fine and dandy that day, all of the ones that passed had just gotten over a molt withing the last month or two. I know it got cold enough to fry my electric dish, freeze it, and make it crack. Either way, it will not happen again. I am already working on some ideas using some of our products here at Incubator Warehouse.


----------



## Maryellen

I'm so so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Valentine

Oh my IncubatorWarehouse how sad. I'm still getting over losing one chicken. I really feel your pain. I only have 2 chickens, you guys all need a medal coping with the freezing weather and all your flock. Chickenqueen you obviously have a lot of experience in Biosecurity keeping your flock healthy. Reading up on raising chickens by Gail Damerow. How little I know, amazing how my two have survived, bought them November 2014. Keep warm we are sweltering here in Sydney. Cheers everyone..


----------



## Maryellen

Incubator warehouse is it possible they got electrocuted at the water dish since you found all of them there deceased?it's the only thing I can think of since they all were around the water dish when you found them. Or when the dish exploded they were all hit with the debris and died. I am currently using heated water bowls as the metal containers I have aren't working right,so this has me concerned as well.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse

Maryellen said:


> Incubator warehouse is it possible they got electrocuted at the water dish since you found all of them there deceased?it's the only thing I can think of since they all were around the water dish when you found them. Or when the dish exploded they were all hit with the debris and died. I am currently using heated water bowls as the metal containers I have aren't working right,so this has me concerned as well.


I was thinking electrocution as well, the "explosion" wasnt that violent...it just shattered the bowl when it finally froze. In light of this disaster it has prompted some serious thought into product development here at the shop.


----------



## Maryellen

It's probably the COD. Especially if they were all around the water bowl deceased...was any of the wires on the ground at the water bowl?or any wires in the bowl exposed?


----------



## Maryellen

I gave 2 rir pullets away to a friend, and picked up 3 11 week old easter eggers lol.... they are in a rabbit cage right now in my house as they are still to young to be outside in the coop. So now I have 6 chickens in my house lol... 
I'm hoping they all lay colored eggs . The white one has really pretty green legs. I can't find any rust on her to say she is a cockeral, so hopefully she is a girl.


----------

